
Show HN: EVILVIL.space – My tiny 2D Zombie Game - kmf84
https://evilvil.space
======
insaneoxt
Apart from the resolution problem (Wasn't working until I zoomed in as was
already mentioned), the game gets quite repetitive fast. Also, I've discovered
a bug where if you press mouse 2 you can just stop running which makes the
game a lot easier since you don't run towards the enemies.

Also, was it intended to run out of ammo after the 5 minutes?

And sometimes the zombies would bug out and go through cars and etc., weapons
have short range so the player can see when they disappear in mid-air (maybe
that was intended) and sometimes zombies stop coming after you unless you go
in their direction.

Aside from that, the game was fun to play for the 5 minutes, to kill some
boredom.

Screen Resolution: 1920x1080

Browser: Firefox 73.0.1

Linux Distribution: Arch Linux

~~~
kmf84
>if you press mouse 2 | It's normal. In the lower left corner of the screen is
a More! button If you want to get more points, then click on it. And more
zombies will come.

>have short range | the game must be dangerous

>Also, was it intended to run out of ammo after the 5 minutes? | Yes. You can
get points only in limit 5 minutes.

>And sometimes the zombies would bug out and go through cars and etc.

I don’t know why this bug appears. This seems to be related to the physics of
the body in Phaser 3. Tiles are marked by me as collides, but if there are too
many zombies and they begin pushing each other, then this happens.

The explanation may be this. Game with a top view. Sometimes they JUMP up and
walking to me.

And thanks for solving CSS problem.

~~~
strbean
Adding A* pathing for the zombies would probably solve the "walking through
colliders" issue to some extent, and would also add some additional challenge.
It is pretty easy right now to just get all the zombies stuck around a corner
from you.

------
acesubido
I got around 300+ kills, I did that just by standing at the corner of the map
and waited for them. Since they move slow, the turn rate was good enough not
to be killed no matter how many spawned.

2 things for improvement:

\- Demand more mechanical skill from players: Scale spawn and movement speed
higher every 30 seconds, as timer nears 0. Make bullets finite. You could also
implement day/night cycle + fog of war.

\- Addressing repetitiveness: Shorten to 2-3 minutes. Unless I missed
something, give the game an objective other than accuracy and score (find and
collect X pieces to win or capture the flag, etc)

Other than that, great job!

------
atum47
It's bugging on my screen resolution, I don't know why. Had to zoom to 110% in
order to see the title screen.

[url=[https://i.imgur.com/9wCYOu7.png](https://i.imgur.com/9wCYOu7.png)]
[img][https://imgur.com/9wCYOu7l.png[/img]](https://imgur.com/9wCYOu7l.png\[/img\])
[/url]

~~~
kmf84
What is your screen resolution? OS, browser?

This could be due to
[https://evilvil.space/style.css](https://evilvil.space/style.css)

~~~
insaneoxt

      @media (min-width: 1920px) {
          html { font-size: 1700%; }
      }
    

I guess this wasn't intended

~~~
kmf84
Thanks!

------
orliesaurus
I can't press the Like button, nor respawn. Good job nonetheless!!

~~~
kmf84
What is your screen resolution, browser?

>I can't press... respawn For respawn player need await ~5 seconds. But there
exist short way. Just press f5 Hmm... but there is a chance that the score
will be slightly smaller.

There should be a 'respawn after 5 ... 1 seconds' After 'start' button
appears. If everything works, then the focus is set right on it. Therefore,
you can simply press enter on the keyboard or mouse click.

>I can't press the Like button The like button is loaded through the iframe.
I'll try to change.

>Good job nonetheless!! Many thanks!

